# Pam 390



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Have you guys heard about the PAM390 being introduced this month? 44mm base, brown dial, vintage lume, gold hands, OP1 movt. Details are still sketchy,and even the boutiques have only vague info at this point, but it looks like a winner to me!


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Is that a Pre-V style engraved dial I see? Not sure about the gold hands, but I like the sounds of the rest of it. Seeing real pics will likely answer my questions about the gold hands, though. Any word on price?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

handwound said:


> Is that a Pre-V style engraved dial I see? Not sure about the gold hands, but I like the sounds of the rest of it. Seeing real pics will likely answer my questions about the gold hands, though. Any word on price?


I believe so, but it's hard to tell for sure from this picture. I've heard the price is $4800 US, but have gotten no official confirmation of that. It was apprently just introduced 9/5, and nobody seems to have anything official on it yet, although I have had a few boutiques confirm that it is at least an actual model that is being released this month. I personally really like the gold hands! I'm usually more of a purist and would normally prefer a pre-v style watch with black hands and keep the gold hands on the vintage style watches, but in this case it just works for me. Looks kind of like a 44mm 372.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Hmmmm, at $4800 I'd give it a long, hard look. This could be my next watch...


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

If it cost $4800, I will own one for sure. I love it, please let it be true.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

As a fellow "basehead" it's definitely going to be my next one!


----------



## mfer (Jun 22, 2007)

Beverly Hills just emailed me saying it is official and they are now taking names down on the list! I asked some questions on the details, like the MSRP for example, what the crystal is made out of and asked if the following is true or not.

POLISHED STEEL CASE 
BROWN DIAL 
OP I 
2000 PIECES 
LAUNCH SEPTEMBER 2011 
WWRP: 3,400 
PAM00390 
ASSOLUTAMENTE BROWN CALF


----------



## oiramsq (Sep 3, 2009)

I like it too. Not sure what the price would be here (Shanghai) but I'm about to find out! (Email to Kenny)

Mario


----------



## oiramsq (Sep 3, 2009)

... I've been exchanging emails with the IFC Shanghai store about this. Indeed the details are sketchy.

What they know (here): Limited Edition - 2000 pieces. Price is (as usual) 20% higher than the States or Europe. They just don't know when.

Where ARE those lottery tickets??? I need more money and I need it FAST!

Mario


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

jswing said:


> I believe so, but it's hard to tell for sure from this picture. I've heard the price is $4800 US .


the way i see it is:
a 5,000 $ Watch is a Bargain for a Limited Edition Piece !.;-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

also
it's a Great Addition for those who think the 372 is a tad too Big.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Tony A.H said:


> the way i see it is:
> a 5,000 $ Watch is a Bargain for a Limited Edition Piece !.;-)


 Yes, it is for sure. And a base dial no less. That was my only hangup on the 417, I wanted it to be a base.



Tony A.H said:


> also
> it's a Great Addition for those who think the 372 is a tad too Big.


Or a great matching pair with a 372! ;-)


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

jacksonian said:


> ...Or a great matching pair with a 372! ;-)


Don't you go filling my head with ideas, Brent!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Confirmed with BHB that the MSRP is 3300 euro, which at todays conversion is actually about $4600. 2000 units being sold at all boutiques, so everyone that wants one should be able to get one. Still unsure whether it's a sandwich dial or a recessed painted dial - hoping for painted.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

jswing said:


> Still unsure whether it's a sandwich dial or a recessed painted dial - hoping for painted.


i think it has a Painted Dial. ( hope my Aging eyes aren't fooling me again).


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

jacksonian said:


> Or a great matching pair with a 372! ;-)


nah.
i'd Rather have the 372 Paired with the 232. !
now that would make a GREAT Couple/Companion. :-!  ..


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Tony A.H said:


> i think it has a Painted Dial. ( hope my Aging eyes aren't fooling me again).


Confirmed it is a painted dial. Still not sure if it's the raised sausage type or recessed pre-v type. Hoping for recessed but I'm not getting my hopes up too much on that one. Looks like official retail is 3400 euro. Here's a somewhat better pic of front and back.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the better pic. The real life pics I saw make the dial look like the 417/416 dial, just a base version without the pig. I like.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

jacksonian said:


> Thanks for the better pic. The real life pics I saw make the dial look like the 417/416 dial, just a base version without the pig. I like.


I thought those real life pics looked pretty bad, but I think it was just that he used bright flash. At least that's what I'm hoping because I'm definitely going to have one of these!


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

jswing said:


> I thought those real life pics looked pretty bad, but I think it was just that he used bright flash. At least that's what I'm hoping because I'm definitely going to have one of these!


Oh yeah, I didn't mean that the pics looked good, but just that I could tell that the dial was similar to the 417. The bright flash really changes the look altogether.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

jacksonian said:


> Oh yeah, I didn't mean that the pics looked good, but just that I could tell that the dial was similar to the 417. The bright flash really changes the look altogether.


Those pics gave me pause, but as you said I think it'll be like the 417, but a base and gold hands to boot. That's what I'm hoping anyway..


----------



## RoyVelleuer (Dec 14, 2011)

Really a must have beauty! 
Was wondering if any of you guys got some more feedback on the prices and availability in Shanghai
The guy in the European Watch Shop in Grand Gateway told me he had 2 pcs in stock but wouldn't show them to me claiming they are VIP only... LOL 
I think its the usual BS 

Any feedback well appreciated 

Thanks

Roy


----------

